# [B]Robert Fuchs[/B] (1847-1927)



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

*Robert Fuchs* (1847-1927)

Anyone ever heard of this fellow--or heard any of his music?

He was Austrian; friend of Brahms in Vienna; teacher of Mahler, Sibelius, Franz Schmidt, Schreker, Wolf, and Zemlinsky.

Oh--and he succeeded Bruckner as Court Organist to the Hapsburg throne at the Hofkapelle in 1894 (a position he held till 1905).

In 1891, Brahms said of him '_Fuchs is a splendid musician; everything is so fine and so skilful, so charmingly invented, that one is always pleased_.'
Praise from Cæsar, indeed!

To my ear, Fuchs sounds like a *perfect synthesis* of *Schubert and Brahms*.

His bb-minor Piano Concerto (Op. 27) won great acclaim:
http://www.amazon.com/Fuchs-Piano-C...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271382450&sr=1-1

I epecially enjoy his chamber music--String Quartets, Piano Quartets, String Trio, Clarinet Quintet, Violin Sonatas, and Piano Sonatas:
http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Fuchs-...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271382578&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Fuchs-...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271382578&sr=1-4
http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Fuchs-...=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271382781&sr=1-7
http://www.amazon.com/Fuchs-Phanasi...r_1_24?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271382878&sr=1-24
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00008S835/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006BGXIQ/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk
http://www.amazon.com/LACHNER-Septe...-Fuchs-Klavierquartette-op-15-75/hnum/7038844


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The name sounds familiar but I think this is the first time I've heard the music, albeit samples.

In a blind first hearing of those samples, I would have guessed Brahms works that are unfamiliar to me. I will certainly add Fuchs to my already unwieldy list of composers to collect.

Allmusic shows at least three symphonies from Fuchs also.
http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=43:84227
The samples sound fine to me, but the reviewer is doing what critics do best. This James Leonard fellow has clearly not read your Brahms quote.


----------

